# Dynatron Question



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

can anyone tell me whether a complete circuit from a 9150 will fit and work in a 9154.

cheers


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

No...not the same I'm afraid.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> No...not the same I'm afraid.


cheers, thanks for the speedy reply, I thought the ones on ebay were too much of an easy find, I doubt the 9159 ones would fit either?

wookie


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

wookie said:


> I doubt the 9159 ones would fit either?


Nope.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh well looks like it's cousins for me, any Idea what the part number is for the part I need? they seem to have a lot of stuff for that caliber

wookie


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Which part is it you're after: coil only, PCB + coil, other, etc, etc


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

pcb and coil just to be safe, I have two that need them, I've tried the pcb+coil from one of my working ones and they run just fine but I've no idea whether it's the coil or pcb that is at fault, I could just swap the coils over to test but I hate those three fiddley screws and washers, you only have to breath out and there gone!

thanks again for letting me pick your brain on these calibers

wookie


----------

